# Smallville season finale tonight!



## luvroftheWord (May 19, 2004)

Just a reminder to all that tonight is the season finale of Smallville. It comes on at 8:00 EST on the WB. It should be awesome!


----------



## a (May 19, 2004)

ya know, that's actually a good show...


----------



## Ianterrell (May 20, 2004)

Too much melodrama for my tastes. I'm not a regular watcher, but I saw the finale. What'd you guys think?


----------



## a (May 20, 2004)

[quote:49e1ed7b49][i:49e1ed7b49]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:49e1ed7b49]
Too much melodrama for my tastes. I'm not a regular watcher, but I saw the finale. What'd you guys think? [/quote:49e1ed7b49]


i thought that first part where the girl came to his house was a lot like Terminator! hahaha...

it would've been much more cool if she was legit in her calling, but rather she was being used by Jerell...

aside from that, i thought the story with the Luthers was pretty cool... though i'm not a regular watcher, so i'm not sure on the background of many of the things that go on...

i thought clark wimped-out at the airport! GET A SPINE!!! YOU'RE SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 20, 2004)

I liked it in a way and didn't like in another.

If what they are doing with Jarell makes ANY sense then I will like it. But I fear it maybe completely stupid.

Why did Lionel have his head shaved?

Chole surely isn't dead?

And in the comics Clark and Lana were a number! They didn't have these issues and I am growing tired of them playing games. Put them together and focus on why that relationship is hard. Simple as that.


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 20, 2004)

Here are my thoughts on the show. This is copied and pasted directly from my blog. I'm not the best at reviewing shows and movies, but what can I say? I try. 

---------------------

Well, season three of Smallville has come and gone. Tonight's finale was less than spectacular, to say the least. In fact, this would be my way of describing the last half of the third season. Season three began really strong with some great episodes. The two part season premiere, episodes &quot;Exile&quot; and &quot;Phoenix&quot; were both phenomenal episodes. Episode five, &quot;Perry&quot;, was another excellent episode with the first appearance of Perry White to the series. The final episode before the winter hiatus, &quot;Shattered&quot;, was another excellent episode in which we saw the beginning of Lex's mental break. The follow-up episode, &quot;Asylum&quot;, was also strong with Lionel ordering the electroshock therapy to be given to Lex. From that point onward, the episodes seemed to lack something, with the exception of &quot;Memoria&quot;, which I enjoyed very much. Even the episode with Christopher Reeve was surprisingly disappointing. I can't exactly put my finger on it, but I have gone back and watched some older episodes from the first season and something is very different about the episodes now versus the way they were then. I know that doesn't make what I'm trying to say any clearer, but don't worry. I'm confused too. 

But anyway, concerning tonight's finale, even though I came away feeling like something was lacking, when I think back through the episode, there were some really great spots that made the episode good. The storyline with the girl from Krypton was interesting, though it was quite removed from previous happenings in Smallville this season. It was an excellent twist, though, when we found out that Kara was actually a meteor-freak that Jor-El had brainwashed into believing she was somebody she wasn't, thus becoming another pawn on Jor-El's chess board. 

Apparently Clark's friendship with Lex is over, seeing as how Clark discovered via Lionel Luthor that Lex had an entire room in his mansion dedicated to solving the mysteries surrounding himself. Of course, the faithful follower of Smallville knows that this room was originally where Lex obsessed with his car accident when Clark saved him. Lex did finally claim to have given up his investigation of Clark, but evidently left the room intact. I'm not sure if we are supposed to believe that Lex has continually been investigating Clark or if his investigation has stopped, but he still has the room for other purposes. After all, Lex did say to Clark, &quot;this room isn't about you, but it's about me&quot;. And if you recall, earlier on in season three, Lex said to Clark that because of his uncanny ability to evade death, he was starting to think that maybe the reason he survived that car crash wasn't because of Clark at all, but because of something in himself--something that happened to him in the meteor shower. This is a question that I hope will be answered next season. But one thing that seems to be certain is that Clark no longer considers Lex his friend. It will be interesting to see where these two characters go next season since up to this point a big portion of the show has centered upon their friendship.

I'm not certain anymore, but I still wonder if a Lex-Lana relationship is in the works, which of course will fuel the fire between Lex and Clark even more. It's possible that Clark was supposed to see Lex and Lana together as just friends, but then misinterpret their being together at the end as something more than a friendly goodbye. But I'm not sure the writers want to go that way, especially since there is a rumor floating around that Clark will have a new love interest next season. Could this finally be the appearance of Lois Lane? If so, I think it would make more sense if Lex and Lana just remained friends, while Lana and Clark both deal with the transition in Clark's life from Lana to Lois. I believe a Lex-Lana relationship would take away from the difficulty of this transition, which must certainly be emphasized, given the significance of Clark's relationship with Lana throughout the Smallville series.

We also saw Lex take a giant step in the direction of evil when he snubbed his dying father in prison. Of course, from a Christian perspective, Lionel deserves punishment for his crimes and having a terminal illness doesn't get him off the hook. But the intent of this scene, I'm convinced, was to show an obvious change in Lex. The more Lex and Lionel go at one another, the more like Lionel Lex becomes. This is seen in comparing the season finale from two seasons ago with tonight's finale. In season one, Lex had the opportunity to let his father die when he was pinned under a column during the twister. But of course, Lex did decide to save his father rather than let him die in the twister. Tonight, we see that Lex decides to let his father die in prison rather than save him. Though Lex will always fight it, he is slowly becoming his father, and will eventually exceed him as a villain. 

And tonight, we finally found out what that deal was that Jonathan made with Jor-El way back in the season premiere. Jonathan promised Jor-El that if he gave him the power to bring Clark back to Smallville, he would give Clark back to Jor-El. Jonathan's reasoning for making this deal seems clear enough. Given everything he had taught Clark about deciding his own destiny, Jonathan believed that Clark would have chosen by his own free will to remain in Smallville rather than going back to Jor-El. So in a sense, Jonathan made the deal believing that Jor-El was getting suckered. Did Jor-El really believe Clark would obey his every word? And even at the final moments in the caves tonight, Clark resisted Jor-El until Jonathan's life was threatened. And then Clark, out of love for his earthly father, entered the void in the cave wall to face his biological father at last so that Jonathan would be spared. This scene brought the entire season full circle. The season began with Jonathan making a covenant with Jor-El, and it ended with the covenant being fulfilled. The covenant was essentially the thread that held season three together.

I must say that the ending was very good, aside from the pain of knowing it will be a very long five months before we actually get to see what's going on. I felt that the dramatic slow-motion parallelism of all the characters in the closing minutes was a very nice way to close the episode and the season. To recap, we see Jonathan Kent laying unconscious on the cave floor after the strangle-hold Jor-El had on him when Clark was being drawn into the cave wall. We also see Lionel sitting in his prison cell while having his head shaved. Why did Lionel request this? We also see Martha walking out of the house toward the field where a mysterious fiery crop sign appears, which I assume is a Kryptonian symbol. What does the symbol mean? We also see Lex taking a drink of Scotch, and then suddenly begin holding his throat as though he is choking before he falls backward into the glass coffee table in his quarters. Is this Lionel's revenge for Lex's betrayal of him? And we also see Chloe and her father walking into a house, which I assume is a place they were given to stay as part of the witness protection program, when as soon as the door closes, we see the building explode. Did Chloe and/or her father survive the explosion? And in the final scene, we see Clark lying naked in a fetal position listening to the words of Jor-El, saying &quot;now you will be reborn&quot;. Fade to black. Roll credits. What in the world does that mean? How will Clark be &quot;reborn&quot;? I am very anxious to have all these questions answered, but alas. Five long months stand in the way. 

------------------

Much more could be said, but I digress for now. I encourage everyone to be like me and purchase the new Smallville season 2 DVD set that just came out this week. :yes:


----------



## pastorway (May 20, 2004)

The last segment was very godfatherish......

The girl supposedly from Krypton was stupid.

And all of Clark's friends are gone.

Hmmmm

Is Chloe really dead?

I have seen rumors that she will reappear as Lois Lane (an assumed identity in the wtiness protection program), which would be a very interesting twist.

I guess we have 5 months to wonder.

Bummer.

Phillip


----------

